# The Boys of Piranha Fury



## piranhachick

Well gentlemen, some of you wanted to see the guys of PFury, but felt gay starting a thread, so I am starting it for you. I don't really see the need to do this because there are so few of us women on here, but you'll be happy to show off, so I started it. Have fun!


----------



## DiXoN

here you go then pic one


----------



## DiXoN

pic 2
my more usual pose with ciggie and larger


----------



## Olson

Boys?









My son Keenan and his puppy









My youngest son Collin :laugh:

when you want pics of Men?


----------



## Black-Phoenix

Here I am


----------



## CrabJuice

heres me comin back from work...I need a shave...and a shower


----------



## rbP NUT

whos your daddy.lmao :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Olson said:


> when you want pics of Men?


 Do any of the boys on here really need that title "Men"?!?

But if there are "men" on here they may throw up their pic as well


----------



## Tranaconda

straight outta camp


----------



## Winkyee

Here's Tracy and I(crop of pic found elsewhere here).lol


----------



## mattmatt123

heres me


----------



## mattmatt123

i dont know why the hell the picks bluery


----------



## Olson

Ms_Nattereri said:


> But if there are "men" on here they may throw up their pic as well


 me and my big mouth..I had to make the "boy" comment and now all I can find are pics of me acting like a child...sh*t


----------



## Olson

OK here is one that I did not feel it was right to flip off the camera...the day of the birth of my second son....


----------



## kouma

here is my pics getting ready to head out...


----------



## kouma

Another one all dressed ready to leave...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Olson said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if there are "men" on here they may throw up their pic as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my big mouth..I had to make the "boy" comment and now all I can find are pics of me acting like a child...sh*t
Click to expand...

 Oh great thanx Olson. The first pic I expect to see from a "man" and your flippin' me the bird. Oh the irony.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Me...
Or you can see me with my brother (At Glamis) in my avitar ....(The one sitting down)


----------



## Olson

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Oh great thanx Olson. The first pic I expect to see from a "man" and your flippin' me the bird. Oh the irony.


 I know..me and big mouth


----------



## Olson

one more of me and the Wife(Lena)


----------



## 94NDTA

kouma said:


> here is my pics getting ready to head out...


 Looks like u got a wedgie or something.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

kouma said:


> Another one all dressed ready to leave...


 GQ status!


----------



## boxer

whit, alex, jeff
phishin06, boxer, hgsmitty


----------



## MR HARLEY

THats a cool Pic boxer..


----------



## kouma

nice pic boxer!


----------



## Hareball

me


----------



## pcrose

Hareball your a vampire :rasp:


----------



## CrocKeeper

Me and my youngest, starting him early...


----------



## crazyklown89

jeez you guys are old farts! cept for boxer and Olson(I think)








just kidding


----------



## Innes




----------



## crazyklown89

Lol Innes. I knew that was a lot of weed.


----------



## Hareball

pcrose said:


> Hareball your a vampire :rasp:


 right now just nocturnal, I get fanged next week :rasp:


----------



## piranhachick

I don't know why, but for some reason I expected a bunch of teenagers on here like myself. Most of you guys are like the age of my dad! No offense, it just suprised me :nod:


----------



## kouma

crazyklown89 said:


> Lol Innes. I knew that was a lot of weed.


 lmao









And he looks sooo happy!


----------



## MR HARLEY

piranhachick said:


> I don't know why, but for some reason I expected a bunch of teenagers on here like myself. Most of you guys are like the age of my dad! No offense, it just suprised me :nod:



















Just messing...








What are you saying I look old now............ :sad:


----------



## sccavee

Ok you asked for it, here's me.


----------



## rbP NUT

MR HARLEY said:


> Me...
> Or you can see me with my brother (At Glamis) in my avitar ....(The one sitting down)


 i think we have all done the mirror shot once in a while.lol


----------



## PiranhaRyan

Here I am when I use to dorm @ school:


----------



## rbP NUT

and before everyone flames me for the pink dressing gown and fluffy rabbit, they where ment to be edited.lol no really its my girls room


----------



## Innes

kouma said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Innes. I knew that was a lot of weed.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao :laugh:
> 
> And he looks sooo happy!
Click to expand...

 heres a handy link


----------



## rbP NUT

Innes said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Innes. I knew that was a lot of weed.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao :laugh:
> 
> And he looks sooo happy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heres a handy link
Click to expand...

 doesnt work newcy boy.lol


----------



## kouma

Innes said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Innes. I knew that was a lot of weed.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao :laugh:
> 
> And he looks sooo happy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heres a handy link
Click to expand...

 so it is the weed...

j/k with ya! nice video..p-fury rocks


----------



## pcrose

awww isn't my brother so cute


----------



## englishman

> pcrose Posted on Jan 6 2004, 02:11 AM
> awww isn't my brother so cute


were's your brother


----------



## PiranhaRyan

rbP NUT said:


> and before everyone flames me for the pink dressing gown and fluffy rabbit, they where ment to be edited.lol no really its my girls room


 and what were you doing with a camera in your girls room? I thought I saw you on queer eye for the straight guy.


----------



## rbP NUT

camera + girl = xxx :rasp:


----------



## You

this is me passed out on the floor lol


----------



## jackburton

LOL INNES YOU CAIN HEAD MAN LOL REDBNUT LIKE THE SHIRT YOU GOT CUF LINKS ON IT .ANY WAY ME


----------



## rbP NUT

jackburton said:


> LOL INNES YOU CAIN HEAD MAN LOL REDBNUT LIKE THE SHIRT YOU GOT CUF LINKS ON IT .ANY WAY ME


 you remind me of johny vegas.lol


----------



## sweet lu

me...


----------



## rbP NUT

sweet lu said:


> me...


 i would never of guessed.lol


----------



## jackburton

HUMMMMMM NOT SURE WEATHER TO LAUGHT OR GET PISSED AT THAT ONE .









DONT AWAKE THE BEST RBN FOR HE HAS THE DEVIL WITHIN

LOL JK M8


----------



## kouma

LMAO is that pic for real lu?


----------



## TonyTurbo29

Here I am with some *HOT*TIES.......


----------



## rbP NUT

lol, your first avatar did jack, i think johny vegas is spot on







, this thread is for the girls and "women" ms nat, to get their kicks.lmao :rasp:


----------



## rbP NUT

TonyTurbo29 said:


> Here I am with some *HOT*TIES.......


 tony we shouldnt be able to see your hands.lol


----------



## kouma

nice...tony..NICE!


----------



## pcrose

innes is my brother durrr :rasp:


----------



## jackburton

OK RED LOL .


----------



## 1waypiranha

heres me..my name is MATT!!!


----------



## kouma

WOW..haven't seen soo many member viewing a post before..


----------



## 1waypiranha

sorry my pic is big..ms.natt make it small..pleeeaaase


----------



## anstey

Hey piranhachick, this ones for you...Yeah I talkin to you..haha j/k...
ryan


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: me and my gf


----------



## LunaSick




----------



## Honda99_300ex

here's me


----------



## luva40

Me, the wife and one of my boys in Florida.









Kevin


----------



## TonyTurbo29

rbP NUT said:


> tony we shouldnt be able to see your hands.lol










I was going for the strings.....


----------



## rbP NUT

TonyTurbo29 said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> tony we shouldnt be able to see your hands.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going for the strings.....
Click to expand...

 thats what i like to hear


----------



## Innes

LunaSick said:


>


 do you always hide under a blanket?


----------



## rbP NUT

TonyTurbo29 said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> tony we shouldnt be able to see your hands.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going for the strings.....
Click to expand...

 thats what i like to hear


----------



## LunaSick

"lol", thats my hood sir, it was cold


----------



## anstey

LunaSick said:


> "lol", thats my hood sir, it was cold


 Turn up the heat, you're inside...


----------



## rbP NUT

innes prefers hiding under plastic bags, or should i say tries to hide.lmao look at his member profile :rasp:


----------



## piranhachick

What's up with the whole macho-badass looks in your pictures? Who are you trying to impress here, the girls or each other? :rock:I would hate to think it's the latter of the two







I think a smile is much sexier than someone trying to be badass!


----------



## rbP NUT

i got the


----------



## Death in #'s

piranhachick said:


> What's up with the whole macho-badass looks in your pictures? Who are you trying to impress here, the girls or each other? :rock:I would hate to think it's the latter of the two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a smile is much sexier than someone trying to be badass!










thats why mine is the best


----------



## rbP NUT

Death in # said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the whole macho-badass looks in your pictures? Who are you trying to impress here, the girls or each other?:rock:I would hate to think it's the latter of the two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a smile is much sexier than someone trying to be badass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rasp: thats why mine is the best
Click to expand...

 yours is the best when you put your orange t-shirt back on.lol


----------



## Hareball

piranhachick said:


> What's up with the whole macho-badass looks in your pictures? Who are you trying to impress here, the girls or each other? :rock:I would hate to think it's the latter of the two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a smile is much sexier than someone trying to be badass!


 thats my "it's 3am and I can't find my drink" look


----------



## anstey

here are a couple of pics of me first when I got my new car....Its in the winter time so I had it stored for a couple months...


----------



## anstey

last one


----------



## rbP NUT

mmmmm. nice car


----------



## Blacksheep

O.K....I'll bite...

Here is my pic off of the Youth Group's website...sucky pic, but it is all I got...









Jeffrey


----------



## Blacksheep

And to redeem myself after posting a pic of myself...here is one of my "Little B" (his name is Brady...), my daughter Emilee, and my wife, Wendy. I love piranha, but this is my world!

Jeffrey


----------



## PiranhaRyan

Nice family! Fish > Family


----------



## Scooby

i gots nothing


----------



## thoroughbred

SOMOE FIND MINES AND POST IT I CANT FIND IT


----------



## Innes

thoroughbred said:


> SOMOE FIND MINES AND POST IT I CANT FIND IT


----------



## Death in #'s

Innes said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOMOE FIND MINES AND POST IT I CANT FIND IT
Click to expand...









thats mean


----------



## Death in #'s

rbP NUT said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the whole macho-badass looks in your pictures? Who are you trying to impress here, the girls or each other?:rock:I would hate to think it's the latter of the two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a smile is much sexier than someone trying to be badass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rasp: thats why mine is the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the best when you put your orange t-shirt back on.lol
Click to expand...









ok i will

heres the pick

attached image..


----------



## RhomZilla

Heres me.. A million yrs ago.


----------



## RhomZilla

Heres a old pic of me and my gf...


----------



## marco

one of me at work in my paintball jersey


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

RhomZilla said:


> Heres a old pic of me and my gf...


 Just because it was taken yesterday, doesnt make it old. Psh!


----------



## Bigkrup444

heres me and my girl at the prom last year.


----------



## marco

Bigkrup444 said:


> heres me and my girl at the prom last year.


 you edited it out? theres no pic.


----------



## Bigkrup444

marco said:


> Bigkrup444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres me and my girl at the prom last year.
> 
> 
> 
> you edited it out? theres no pic.
Click to expand...

 i had to crop it, it had a huge white background


----------



## Bigkrup444

And heres one of my gay ass senior pics.


----------



## rbP NUT

Death in # said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the whole macho-badass looks in your pictures? Who are you trying to impress here, the girls or each other?:rock:I would hate to think it's the latter of the two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a smile is much sexier than someone trying to be badass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rasp: thats why mine is the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the best when you put your orange t-shirt back on.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :laugh: ok i will
> 
> heres the pick
> 
> attached image..
Click to expand...

 lol


----------



## JeFFLo

damn who is this pimp?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

JeFFLo said:


> damn who is this pimp?


 Nice pink bed


----------



## JeFFLo

Ms_Nattereri said:


> JeFFLo said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn who is this pimp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pink bed
Click to expand...

 you like eh?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

JeFFLo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeFFLo said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn who is this pimp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pink bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you like eh?
Click to expand...

 Oh yeah...what a turn on!









Damn you look hella familiar though.


----------



## rbP NUT

hell yeah jefflo you pimp ms natt, you got her intrigued, now reel her in.lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

rbP NUT said:


> hell yeah jefflo you pimp ms natt, you got her intrigued, now reel her in.lol


 He pimp's me?! Hmm...Id beg to differ


----------



## thoroughbred

Innes said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOMOE FIND MINES AND POST IT I CANT FIND IT
Click to expand...


----------



## thoroughbred

Bigkrup444 said:


> And heres one of my gay ass senior pics.


 U DO LOOK 80% GAY LOL J/K


----------



## rbP NUT

thoroughbred said:


> Bigkrup444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And heres one of my gay ass senior pics.
> 
> 
> 
> U DO LOOK 80% GAY LOL J/K
Click to expand...

 lmao


----------



## Xenon

Behold the glory of dark socks and Lite Beer:


----------



## upt1me

Xenon said:


> Behold the glory of dark socks and Lite Beer:


 that pic is so old.


----------



## Xenon

technically, this picture is old:


----------



## Guest

Here I am hard at work...


----------



## ~SUNshine~

Nice Pics!!!!! There are definitely some lookers!!!


----------



## Innes

thoroughbred said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOMOE FIND MINES AND POST IT I CANT FIND IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fallenangel0210

Xenon said:


> Behold the glory of dark socks and Lite Beer:


 ya know one time i read i guy burt his umm... package having a laptop sit on his lap too long


----------



## Xenon

innes, your video is hilarious...here I was thinking you had a mental deficiency....turns out your just a crazy brit!!!


----------



## Genin

me and my fiance.

Joe


----------



## Young Gotti

Me:


----------



## Xenon

Fallenangel0210 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behold the glory of dark socks and Lite Beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ya know one time i read i guy burt his umm... package having a laptop sit on his lap too long
Click to expand...

 It does get pretty hot....I remove it before any serious damage can occur!


----------



## slipx888

heres me, girls no drooling, lol jp


----------



## Innes

Xenon said:


> innes, your video is hilarious...here I was thinking you had a mental deficiency....turns out your just a crazy brit!!!


 I'd say a little from colum A and a little from colum B


----------



## Xenon

column


----------



## Innes




----------



## slipx888

heres another pic woops shoot thats same one 1 sec


----------



## slipx888

here we go


----------



## traumatic

Hi! Oh sh*t! hold on............

I just woke up and found something interesting....


----------



## Innes

slipx888 said:


> here we go


 got a magnifying glass?


----------



## slipx888

i luv this thing


----------



## 94NDTA

JeFFLo said:


> damn who is this pimp?


 Your hats on all messed up...I probably would have fixed that before I took a picture.


----------



## thorsky

Here's one with my dad and "the boy" on my wedding day!















No family resemblance whatsoever!


----------



## thorsky

And here's one where I'm not SOOO FAT!!


----------



## Stick

Hey Joe,
Nice looking girl







When's the big day? I'm getting hitched on Monday Jan 12 in Punta Cana. Wedding and honeymoon in one shot. We leave FRIDAY! I can't wait.


----------



## ~SUNshine~

Congrats Stick!!!

I bet it will be a beautiful wedding down there, I hope to get married in a cool place like that too..


----------



## DiXoN

thorsky said:


> Here's one with my dad and "the boy" on my wedding day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No family resemblance whatsoever!


 thorsky your dad is donald sutherland.








dixon


----------



## StuartDanger

heres some pics of me, this is usually day ware. really comfy!!!!


----------



## StuartDanger

sleeping


----------



## StuartDanger

whats that??? danger?


----------



## MR HARLEY

Spider...

Tight....


----------



## StuartDanger

me chopping some beefheart


----------



## rbP NUT

who the hell would wear that? thats so stupid!

every one knows spiderman keeps the mask on.lol


----------



## StuartDanger

honestly i have to beat the women off with a stick


----------



## StuartDanger

i got more, but i dont want to spam. (unless u want me 2)
with the mask on


----------



## Innes

LMAO Spiderman your one funny nutcase


----------



## upt1me

Here is a pic of me....Also below in my signature there is a link to some more pics of me.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Sorry I cant stop laughing...


----------



## akio525

freakin hilarious spidermanok2099.


----------



## BanditBrother

Hes freakin crazy!! Takes all sorts!! Hes got the whole get up??







Gd lad!!







Just coz no1 else has the bottle!!


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

pimpin...


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

at work


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

at work


----------



## 521 1N5

> Urine Cake Piss Ball


that is a lovely screen name..


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

at work


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

at work


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

at work


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

at work


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

at work


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

coming home from work


----------



## StuartDanger

hmmmm, seems liek u do alot of work?
what do u do? with ur shorty's hard hat


----------



## Innes

LMAO


----------



## alvin

Urine, we must have similiar jobs


----------



## alvin

Losing a step.


----------



## alvin

Work Work Work


----------



## alvin

After work. bowling


----------



## 521 1N5

that's me, now I have longer hair..kinda curly...


----------



## alvin

Then the bar.


----------



## alvin

Whoops, this is supposed to about p fury dudes. I'm the sober one in the middle of the bar picture. I must have had like 3 wine coolers that night.


----------



## Kain

me...


----------



## boxer

last don and me got that mafia style goin on

well triads for me..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Why were you all dressed up for boxer?!?


----------



## crazyklown89

make smaller pics you bastards!


----------



## rbP NUT

crazyklown89 said:


> make smaller pics you bastards!


 here f""king here, whats up with all of you


----------



## 14_blast

Hey Crazyklown89, why don't you post your pic?


----------



## pythonwill

here are a couple of me










kids were messin with my new camera









a couple days ago on the river


----------



## nigaphan

well i dont take pictures much but i thought you guys should get an image of me


----------



## Mettle

pythonwill said:


> kids were messin with my new camera


You look evil, lol...


----------



## pythonwill

:laugh: I try


----------



## Honda99_300ex

I see the albino Burm, what else is back there?


----------



## jahnke31

Here is my brother:
aka: MR. BIGGS


----------



## pythonwill

jahnke31 said:


> Here is my brother:
> aka: MR. BIGGS


 Nice Whitetail









Honda99_300ex
1.1 Albino Burms 9' & 12'
0.1 normal Burm 16'


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: that spiderman is to funny


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

here is a pic from my friends wedding, I have sideburns now


----------



## hays98

me and my boy workin on the zx9r 








and caleb eating a carrot


----------



## piranha 13

Have no digi camera so I can't post pics.


----------



## Alexraptor

bwahahah this is me, pay no mind to the added effects to the right lol


----------



## 14_blast

I thought that was Dearth Vader


----------



## Alexraptor

lol, my face will remain a mystery hehe


----------



## gar-master

paster jeff's wife is hot


----------



## 14_blast

> gar-master Posted on Jan 12 2004, 09:04 PM
> paster jeff's wife is hot


imho I think her picture is very attractive and Pastor Jeff is a very lucky man to be blessed with a lifelong partner as she. With that said, I don't think that's right lusting after a Pastor's wife. I don't want to be struck by lighting or something like that.


----------



## gar-master

the lord is aware of man's temptations...hell, he created me, so its fair game?


----------



## Xenon

keep it respectful guys.


----------



## crownfire

Im not gay it's the only photo i got right now!


----------



## khuzhong

crownfire said:


> Im not gay it's the only photo i got right now!


 if i was gay...
















J/K


----------



## bracksz28

here's one straight from operation Iraqi Freedom


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

That hot eh?! :sad: I feel sorry for you.


----------



## bracksz28

if you notice the thermometer is bottomed out, so its actually hotter then is shows!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

bracksz28 said:


> if you notice the thermometer is bottomed out, so its actually hotter then is shows!


 I saw :sad: Makes you love America when you get home doesnt it!


----------



## 14_blast

bracksz28


----------



## Genin

here's one of me breakin:


----------



## Genin

and me drunk, trying to take a picture of myself as my fiance drives me home :laugh: look at my face, can you tell i was hammered??









Joe


----------



## chessie13

Hey Tony what track were you at?


----------



## Innes

Heres Dan, my friend











Dan said:


> This is me, Dan


----------



## alvin

I thought I was the only break dancer here.


----------



## rbP NUT

that looks like O B from holly oaks innes

what happened to my photo shop pic, i was looking forward to that


----------



## Scooby

Hmmm when people change there avatars it reslly throws ya off


----------



## ~SUNshine~

great pics....


----------



## alvin

Breaking it down in cincy


----------



## Scooby

Man the crowd doesn't look too pleased with your movements...


----------



## camotekid

tonyturbo's the alpha male!!!


----------



## camotekid

me weeeee......


----------



## No0dles

this is me!


----------



## No0dles

and one more of my GERMAN PRIDE 

ich liebe deutschland


----------



## Bryan

Me in Bahamas with a girl i met there.


----------



## Bryan

Me and Mylz.


----------



## kouma

nice tatoots!!

making my skin itch for one


----------



## Bryan

Thanx.


----------



## 14_blast

Bryan, way to go with the Bahama Mama


----------



## Bryan

Athank you...


----------

